# Potted plant dollies



## Janderso (Jul 17, 2022)

My neighbor found out about my shop.
One day as I was walking the dog he asked if I could help him make a plant dolly.
We really didn’t know each other but these retirement months has given me time to get to know some of my neighbors.
We have had a ball making about half a dizen of these things.
Cost is about $15 each, less labor of course. My wife suggested we sell on Etsy?
We are getting the castors from Amazon Prime, dirt cheap and much better than the kind supplied on something you would get locally (see pics) just a couple examples.


----------



## woodchucker (Jul 17, 2022)

excellent. You get to make something, and you get to make friends.
Also, great design using the washers and welding up the metal . I like it.  Do you have a roller to roll the flat stock into those rings, or did you do it another way?


----------



## Winegrower (Jul 17, 2022)

Janderso said:


> We have had a ball making about half a dizen of these things.


That’s a terrific idea and design.   Oh I really have to get better at welding.  :-(


----------



## Janderso (Jul 17, 2022)

woodchucker said:


> excellent. You get to make something, and you get to make friends.
> Also, great design using the washers and welding up the metal one. I like it.  Do you have a roller to role the flat stock into those rings, or did you do it another way?


I have a Harbor freight roller for round and flat stock. I also made a Metal bender.


----------

